# What kinda trollin motor battieres?



## Pont (Feb 5, 2008)

I just bought a 18ft Legendcraft with a 60/40 etec Jet on it, (yeah, I love it). Anway, I just put a new Minn Kota Maxxum 70lb thrust trolling motor on it. I am looking at the Cabela's AGM Gel cells. I need to watch her weight because she's a sexy jet 8)! Anyway, I was wondering if the AGM
s with 178 reserve minutes 24vlt would be enough to power this boat all day? The boat loaded down is probably 1000 lbs. Let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks
Pont


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 5, 2008)

I say welcome to the forums! But I don't know the answer to your question. I am sure someone will chime in here soon that has more experience with 24v setups. I run a 30# tm so, I am not needing that much juice.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 5, 2008)

Same here... Welcome aboard! Somebody should be along shortly to help you out. I am wondering the same question in case I decide to upgrade the trolling motor in my alumacraft.


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2008)

Pont said:


> I just bought a 18ft Legendcraft with a 60/40 etec Jet on it, (yeah, I love it). Anway, I just put a new Minn Kota Maxxum 70lb thrust trolling motor on it. I am looking at the Cabela's AGM Gel cells. I need to watch her weight because she's a sexy jet 8)! Anyway, I was wondering if the AGM
> s with 178 reserve minutes 24vlt would be enough to power this boat all day? The boat loaded down is probably 1000 lbs. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> Pont



Hi Pont,
Welcome to the forum and thanks for joining! Two of those batteries should be plenty depending on how windy it is, How hard you are on the trolling motor and how rough the water is.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 6, 2008)

Big fan of AGM batteries. I've seen better life and long term performance out of them. Can't comment on Cabela's brand specifically, just AGM's in general.

I use an AGM for my starting battery and a pair of Optima's for my 24 volt TM system.

A pair of group 27's will be more than adequate for you. I fish out of a bigger/heavier boat and can run three consecutive full days of fishing before my batteries start to die. And when they go...they drop of quickly. Rarely do I go more than a full day without charging.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! I don't run a 24v system or AGM's, so I have no input :shock:


----------



## redbug (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what area you fish but I see a lot of guys the fish rivers using the 36 volt trolling motors due to the current.
the agm batteries are good my buddy just picked up 2 from cabela's
he loves them

Wayne


----------



## Pont (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I 2 of the agm's and the onboard charging system with it and it's scheduled for delevery tomorrow. I hope to install it this week or next and I'll keep everyone posted on how good/bad they are. Thanks again for all you guy's help.

Pont


----------



## sporty (Feb 18, 2008)

Asked my friend a boat dealer about the Optima Gel for my needs.
He didn't sell them but made a number of calls and did not recommend them because of cost and alot of returns.
He said that they were only good for vibration if that is your problem.


----------



## Pont (Feb 19, 2008)

I heard the same thing about the optimas. That is why I decided to go with the agm's. I hear you get all the benefits of a gel cell withouth the gell cell problems. The ones I bought were only 10lbs heavier than the optimas, but I have 58 more reserve minutes and 40 bucks cheaper per battery. I'll use these AGMs for a season and post to you all how good/bad they were.

Thanks for everyones help.

Pont


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Pont said:


> I heard the same thing about the optimas. That is why I decided to go with the agm's. I hear you get all the benefits of a gel cell withouth the gell cell problems. The ones I bought were only 10lbs heavier than the optimas, but I have 58 more reserve minutes and 40 bucks cheaper per battery. I'll use these AGMs for a season and post to you all how good/bad they were.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help.
> 
> Pont



That would be awesome, I think I can get 1 more year out of mine before they need replacing.


----------



## sporty (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------

